# Partikel Texturen verbinden



## javaPanther (16. Feb 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich habe eine sehr einfache Partikelengine gestrickt und würde diese gerne grafisch etwas ansprechender gestalten. Momentan wirken die Partickel (kleine "glühende" Lichtpunkte) sehr flach und eher wie drübergelegt. Nun würde ich gerne einen Effekt erzielen wie er beispielsweise in Gimp bei der Kombination von Ebenen ("abwedeln") vorzufinden ist. Es soll also ein "echtes" GLühen erzeugt werden indem die Hintergrundtextur (mehrere) mit den Pixelinformationen aus der Partikeltextur verrechnet wird (wie weiß ich noch nicht genau daher als Subfrage zu verstehen).

Ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich alle vorkommenden Partikel in eine Textur schreibe und diese dann per Shader auf die zugrundeliegenden Texturen verrechnen lasse um Rechenzeit zu sparen.

Ist dieses Vorgehen plausibel oder seht ihr eventuell Probleme? Habt Ihr Anregungen oder sogar Tutorials die Ihr mir empfehlen könntet?

Gruß und Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Helgon (16. Feb 2012)

Mit was arbeitest du den? Ich gehe mal von OpenGL aus?

Dann hilft dir vllt das Tutorial

Ergebniss sieht ganz nett aus!

www.joachimrohde.com - Artikel - Lektion 19 - Partikel Engine


----------



## Guest2 (16. Feb 2012)

Moin,

evtl. hilft Dir auch Real-Time Glow weiter. Das Beispiel da ist zwar DirectX, geht aber mit OpenGL genau so.


Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------



## javaPanther (16. Feb 2012)

Hallo und Danke für die Antworten,
da mein Spiel auch auf den gängigen Android Endgeräten funktionieren soll verwende ich 2D Grafiken (siehe CastleCrashers Thread). Das von Fancy gezeigte Beispiel habe ich als Basis für meine Partikel verwendet und über die GlowVariante ebenfalls nachgedacht, allerdings gefielen mir die Ergebnisse damit nicht besonders da die Partikel zwar tatsächlich glühten, aber den Hintergrund auf dem sie aufgebracht waren eher überstrahlten als sich einfügten. Daher habe ich mir gedacht dass ich evtl die Pixelinformationen alla Gimp in einem Shader verwenden könnte, da so ein "schöneres" Leuchten auf den Untergrund gezaubert wird.

Hier aus der Gimp Doku im Bereich Abwedeln: 2. Ebenenmodi

Ist das mit Shadern gut und günstig umsetzbar?


----------



## javaPanther (20. Feb 2012)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich zu ungeduldig bin, gibt es ein Problem mit dem Problem?


----------



## javaPanther (15. Mrz 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,
da das Problem immer noch aktiv ist und ich bis jetzt noch keine annehmbare Lösung gefunden habe würde ich es hier gerne ins Gedächtnis zurückrufen. Falls Jemand eine Idee hat würde ich sie gerne erfahren.


----------



## Guest2 (15. Mrz 2012)

Also zumindest ich verstehe nicht, wo genau das Problem nun liegt?

Wenn Dir die Glow Variante technisch gelungen ist, aber optisch nicht gefallen hat, dann sollte doch zumindest technisch kein Problem mehr bestehen. Das Optische hängt wiederum nur davon ab, wie die Pixel miteinander "verrechnet" werden. Und wenn Dir das Beispiel aus Deinem Link gefällt, da steht doch sogar die passende Formel dazu, dann also im Idealfall abtippen und schon bist Du fertig! 

Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------

